# Rockfish Tacos.



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Really simple dish for those big fillets. I used a big fillet simply because the meat doesnt taste as great as the smaller ones by itself, IMO. 

Cut the fish into chunks...










Pan fry in oil...



















As the fish gets done, you can beging to flake out the meat with a fork..leaving some chunks together. Add the seasonings of your choice. Honestly, I use the prepackaged taco seasonings from the store. I add a lil choice spices & minced garlic. But nothing too complicated.










Serve with the taco shell of your choice. I prefer to ones that stand on their own. 

Top as you like...









The final step is to scarf 'em down











Doesnt take much for a decent, yet different meal!


----------



## Bocefus (Apr 19, 2010)

Wow, really looks great. Thanks for sharing. I'll have to try this.


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Mmmmm


----------



## viper2788 (May 1, 2012)

Dude I'm so going to taco bell for lunch =)

Possibly some fishing this weekend as well


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Looking good right there !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Looks great. Gonna have to try that one.


----------

